
A $5 part used to modernize nuclear warheads could cost $850M to fix - spking
https://www.defensenews.com/smr/nuclear-arsenal/2019/09/25/nuclear-warhead-programs-need-850m-fix-heres-how-the-government-plans-to-cover-it/
======
one2zero
Cheap caps vs high end caps. You get what you pay for.

